# Road/CX'ish ride from Palo Alto?



## anotherbrian (Mar 2, 2006)

I'll be in Palo Alto tomorrow afternoon and will have a couple hours for a ride.

I'd like to make it a mix of road and dirt. Usually I'll take the road bike and do OLH to La Honda, then Alpine and Page Milll back, or the MTB and ride Saratoga Gap or Skeggs. Looking at various threads on both rbr and mtbr, it looks like I could go up to the top of Alpine from the Palo Alto side, then Canyon Trail (?) to Stevens Canyon Rd, then back on Montebello (pavement then dirt) to Page Mill. Is Canyon Trail and the dirt parts of Montebello all do-able on 700x25'ish tires?


----------



## goloso (Feb 4, 2004)

anotherbrian said:


> I'll be in Palo Alto tomorrow afternoon and will have a couple hours for a ride.
> 
> I'd like to make it a mix of road and dirt. Usually I'll take the road bike and do OLH to La Honda, then Alpine and Page Milll back, or the MTB and ride Saratoga Gap or Skeggs. Looking at various threads on both rbr and mtbr, it looks like I could go up to the top of Alpine from the Palo Alto side, then Canyon Trail (?) to Stevens Canyon Rd, then back on Montebello (pavement then dirt) to Page Mill. Is Canyon Trail and the dirt parts of Montebello all do-able on 700x25'ish tires?


I haven’t climbed Alpine but the Canyon trail side is all do-able on a X bike. Instead of taking Montebello, you can take the Canyon trail all the way to Stevens canyon road and pop out on Foothill. There are a couple portages toward the bottom and you might get your feet wet but it’s much more fun than descending Montebello. If you do want to take Montebello I recommend Bella Vista trail from the canyon trail to the top to pick up Montebello.


----------



## Dopaminer_09 (Aug 5, 2010)

This might be a little late but...

After you go up dirt Alpine, and cross directly over Page Mill Road into Montebello, you will find the new trailhead for White Oak Trail. It is a really nice single track trail that you can take all the way down to Canyon trail, then go left and take Canyon back up to Page Mill and descend Page Mill back to Palo Alto. To add more, you could go right on Canyon, then go up Indian Creek Trail, and then back to Page Mill via Bella Vista and Canyon. I don't have a cyclocross bike, but if you can do dirt Alpine on an cyclocross then you can do these other trails. Search mtbr.com for more info on the new White Oak, it's a great trail.



anotherbrian said:


> I'll be in Palo Alto tomorrow afternoon and will have a couple hours for a ride.
> 
> I'd like to make it a mix of road and dirt. Usually I'll take the road bike and do OLH to La Honda, then Alpine and Page Milll back, or the MTB and ride Saratoga Gap or Skeggs. Looking at various threads on both rbr and mtbr, it looks like I could go up to the top of Alpine from the Palo Alto side, then Canyon Trail (?) to Stevens Canyon Rd, then back on Montebello (pavement then dirt) to Page Mill. Is Canyon Trail and the dirt parts of Montebello all do-able on 700x25'ish tires?


----------

